# swell.gr: Opel Astra (H) OPC Protection Session



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Here is a very well kept Astra OPC that was booked for a Protection Session yesterday here at Swell Detail Store.

The paint was in mint condition so need for polishing. The process was clay, cleansing, glaze, sealant and wax as LSP.

Here are some final pics of the car:



































































































































































The products that were used during the detailing process were as follows:

Clay: *Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Clay Bar*
Lube: *Dodo Juice Born Slippy Refill*
Cleansing: *Dodo Juice Lime Prime Pre-wax Cleanser*
Glaze: *Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze*
Sealant: *ChemicalGuys Jetaseal 109 X2Coat*
LSP: *Dodo Juice SN*
Trims: *CarPro PERL Coat Protectant*
Glass *Coating: CarPro Reload*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job pal.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job mike. Full shine and wetness.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

thanks


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

great job mike:thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Great reflections! Another happy customer I guess?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing....


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Top work!:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice, love the reflections


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

dmpoyz said:


> great job mike:thumb:


thanks dmpoyz



kstoilas said:


> Great reflections! Another happy customer I guess?


Thanks kstoilas ... oh yes very happy customer 



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing....


Thanks tonyy



markito said:


> Top work!:thumb:


thanks markito



zippo said:


> Very nice, love the reflections


Thanks zippo


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job mate! What happened to the tyre dressing?:lol:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

It's customers choice :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great job mike
Congrats for your final result!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent job there Mike :thumb:
You obviously get cars in good condition unlike me even new ones need correcting 

Top job nevertheless :thumb:

Mario


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks very well indeed!

I really like the choice of wheels on that Astra, certainly beats the standard issue VXR rims!


----------

